# Samsung 75 inch TV - 7100 vs 8000



## thomamon (Jul 21, 2008)

So I am putting a home theatre together and going with a 75 inch Samsung TV... 

Does anyone know if there is a major quality difference between the 7100 and the 8000?

I've read the comparisons and from the chart I do not need Smart Evolution and I don't really care for the micro dimming on my 6400, I shut that option off.

Any options would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

see AVSforum, must visit for such comparisons ...


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Have you actually gone in and looked at both tvs in action to see which you liked better?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I did a compare on Best Buy site and I certainly do not see anything to pay that kind of difference for.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat13504&type=page&pageIdentity=searchDriven&useProductString=true&productString=1219055527698*1218946989442*1218956065770&unProductString=1218866285201*1218901329523*1218861013502*1219051876733*1218552486991*1218866283037*1218863186040*1218944452594*mp1307699911&catId=&usc=All+Categories


----------

